# What trick next



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

Herbie is SUCH a smart dog 

He's six months and can roll over, spin/twist, paws, high five and go under my legs and all the basics I just don't know what tricks to teach him that won't risk him having bad joints later on and tomorrow is trick day any ideas would be great 

:ilmc:


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

How about "go round" something - so as he already knows left and right spins you can teach him to go round a cone to the left and right and gradually increase the distance.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My fave is "speak" with a hidden signal to start and stop. You will wow the crowds when your dog barks out the answer to complex math problems like what is two times ten, subtract seventeen? 

Another good one is "copy me" where the dog does whatever you do. You can jump up, spin around, climb up on a chair and the dog does it too....it is cute.


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

You could try to teach him to listen to you from a distance so he can do his tricks further away from you. Or maybe the hide trick that I've seen around somewhere. It's so adorable!


----------

